#ubuntu-design 2012-10-22
<MCR1> JohnLea: Hi :) I guess you have a lot of stress because of the UDS ?
<MCR1> JohnLea: It is because I have some ideas that I would want you to see ;)
<MCR1> JohnLea: I will post the links 4 you, maybe you have a chance to look at them:
<MCR1> JohnLea: bug 1069165
<MCR1> oh, no robot here ;)
<MCR1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1069165 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1069158
